# Reptile vets darwen are blackburn



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Does any one know of any good reptile vets in darwen are blackburn so i can take my leo there thanks 


Also if any one lives in darwen and would be so nice to come and have a look at my setup. Tell me if there is somet wrong with it i would be greatful


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

try these lnks they may help 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/372947-uk-reptile-herp-vets-area.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/3730-good-herp-vets-near.html


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nearest reptile vets are Welcome to Pennine Vets and ashleigh .Depending on what the problem is Vet, Blackburn, Tel. 01254 53622 ,Daisy St vets in Blackburn will see you but they are not rep specialist.


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Nice 1 for that


----------

